# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  ABBYY FineReader 8,0

## Black-79

При установке ABBYY FineReader 8,0 выскакивает сообщение об ошибке 2753 InstallTools.dll. До этого стояла версия 7,0. Помогите решить проблему. Зарание благодарен.

----------


## zins

Надо почистить реестр.

----------


## vbruy

А я почистил реестр и качнул 8-ку но Portable. Единственный минус - не назначается клавиша сканирования на сканере, т.к. прога-то в системе не прописана(система ее не знает). Решение, думаю, есть какое-то, но я просто не обращаю на это внимание, запускаю прогу мышкой и все.

----------

